# A Question for a friend



## Fairy (Jul 20, 2010)

He wants to get a small (5-10 Gal) but he wants cold water fish ( He wanted Shibunkins Or how ever ya spell them But i told him off) Any idea what would be Happy in a tank this size?


----------



## Revolution1221 (Apr 20, 2010)

gold dojo loaches i hear are cold water but ive always seen them kept in warm water im not really sure what else i dont do much research into coldwater species


----------



## Lionhead ranchu (May 2, 2010)

if he bought a heater.
he could have a betta.
not much can live in a 5 gallon tank.
maybe a few white cloud minnows.
or a 2 platys.
thats about all i can think of


----------



## pinetree (Nov 29, 2009)

I can't think of many cold water fish that would work in a tank that small. Definitely not shubunkins - they get really big. Maybe a few white cloud minnows.


----------



## Revolution1221 (Apr 20, 2010)

i forgot to mention the dojo would only work in a 10 not a 5 but yeah options are so so so limited in a tank that small when it comes to cold water species.


----------



## emc7 (Jul 23, 2005)

Some killes, some natives, maybe a darter or a goby. some bettas, but not the usual splendens (they like it warm). Does he really want cold water fish, or is just too cheap for a heater. True coldwater fish may need a lot of current, clean water and a very expensive chiller to keep them cool in the warm months. Outside of "tropical" fish there is a very big temperature spectrum. You need to get specific.


----------



## Fairy (Jul 20, 2010)

thanks guys, i'll let him know, Ive never really worked with cold water before so its good to know. I'll just tell him to get a heater with it and a few small fish.


----------

